# NFS Shift Demo Problem



## doenerladen07 (19. September 2009)

Hi

Habe mir die Demo von Shift geladen und installiert. Wenn ich es starte, kommt nach dem Ladebildschirm einfach ein schwarzer Bildschirm und nichts geschiet. Oft muss ich dann den PC resetten.

Vorhind habe ich mir die Demo nochmal von woanders runtergeladen und jetzt geht es immernoch nicht 

Woran kann es liegen?


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (19. September 2009)

nicht an der demo sondern an deinem pc

der fehler kann von unaktuellen grafiktreibern oder chipsettreibern kommen

zudem vll. system auf fehler überprüfen

vll. liegt es an der ati-karte weil ea die unterstützug von ati versemmelt hat

oder vielleicht service packs draufmachen (ohne service pack 3 geht bei xp garnix) und firewall deaktivieren


----------



## doenerladen07 (20. September 2009)

Ich denke, es liegt an der Grafikkarte oder an den Grafiktreibern.
Habe die Demo bei nem Kumpel gespielt, der hat auch die HD 4850, da gings auch nicht.

Werde mir mal den neuesten Grafiktreiber holen.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (20. September 2009)

welchen treiber haste?

wenn der cat 9.9 nicht funzt teste mal den 9.8!


sorry aber ich bin leider schon seit 5 monaten im krankenhaus und kann das leider nicht an meinem ati-pc testen sondern nur an meinem notebook mit nvidia...


----------



## Cheater (20. September 2009)

der 9.9 64 funzt mit ner 4770. Vielleicht ist deine installation fehlerhaft?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. September 2009)

moin,

Windows 7 64 bit mit catalyst 9.9 und ner hd48701GB löppt einwandfrei.
ist directX aktuell? sämtliche andere treiber auch?(audio,chipset,etc)

mfg


----------



## ATImania (20. September 2009)

Also ich habe die DEMO auch mit einer HD 4850 zum laufen gebracht. mehr aber auch nicht! Selbst in 1024x768 und alles auf Mittel hat es mit ca. 20 - 25 Fps im schnitt immer noch geruckelt


----------



## doenerladen07 (20. September 2009)

Das liegt dann vielleicht an deinem Prozessor, das der zu schwach ist.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (20. September 2009)

sein prozessor ist auch nicht der langsamste!- daran liegts nicht!


----------



## Tony-S (20. September 2009)

Hallo alle, habe wohl dasselbe Problem.

Bei mir erscheint nämlich auch nach einer Weile n schwarzer Bildschirm, habs sogar schon bis zum Introvideo geschafft, was aber nur von mal zu mal klappt  - habe auch einen recht alten Catalyst, also hab ich versucht, den 9.9er runter zuladen, die Install exe beendet sich allerdings auch mit einem Fehler.

Den 9.8 konnte ich leider nicht mehr finden, führt alles zur Version 9.9,

mein Sys ingroben Zügen: X26000+, HD4870, 4gb Ram


----------



## OJK (22. September 2009)

Bei mir läuft die Demo leider nicht ohne ruckeln. Gut, mein PC  (P4 HT 3.0GHz @ 3.4 GHz, 2GB RAM, HD3650 AGP) ist nicht mehr der jüngste, aber auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen (alles auf niedrig, billineare Filterung, 640x480, kein AA) sollte es schon flüssig laufen, find ich. Skandal!

Hoffe, dass ATi das mit einem neuen Treiber beheben kann, aber eigentlich ist das doch die Aufgabe von ea?! Wofür gibt es Grafk-Schnittstellen wie DirectX? Warum muss für jedes neue Spiel erstmal der Grafktreiber angepasst werden? 

EDIT: Schraubenwechsler? Ick gloob, dit hackt!


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (23. September 2009)

das entspricht ja nichtmal den mindestanforderungen-kein wunder...


----------



## OJK (23. September 2009)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> das entspricht ja nichtmal den mindestanforderungen-kein wunder...


Nicht? Irgendwo hab ich was von nem P4 3.4GHz als mindest-CPU gelesen? Core 2 Duo mit 1.6 GHz stand auch mal irgendwo... dann stimmt letzteres? Und der ist dann anscheinend deutlich schneller als ein P4 mit 3.4 GHz?

Ferner läufts bei nem Kumpel genauso mies (Core 2 Duo E6550, 2GB RAM, HD2600XT)...

Edit: hab bei tomshardware gelesen, dass die Mindestanforderungen wohl etwas "optimistisch" sind... zu dem dann noch das "Pech" mit der ATi-Grafikkarte - da kann ich mir wohl wirklich nix erhoffen... najut.


----------



## Quadcoregamer (23. September 2009)

hallo an alle
also ich habe eine gainward 4870 gs und muss sagen das spiel läuft super hatte anfänglich probleme beim starten aber nach dem treiber update auf 9.9 und service pack 3 läuft das bestens auf voller auflösung 1920x1080


----------



## gangville (23. September 2009)

wenn man eine ati karte hat, sollte man bei shift einen großen bogen machen, bis ein patch und aktueller treiber raus kommt.

aber da es die demo ist, bleibt das spiel sowieso auf 1.0.
hättest du die vollversion, könnte das vill klappen, da ein neuer patch raus ist.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (23. September 2009)

hat scon seinen grund warum da immer "oder besser" bei den mindestanforderungen steht^^


----------



## Bruce112 (24. September 2009)

also diese problem hatte ich mit meiner gtx mit dem schwarzen bildschirm .

wo startet ihr den game über deskstop 

nach der insstallieren den pc runterfahren ,dann den pc neu starten ,
mit cleaner alles sauber machen registry +internetverlauf . 
verknüpfung herstellen in deskstop ,und von da aus starten .


vysnc deaktivieren .

fenstermodus aus


----------



## chiesie (28. September 2009)

also hatte auch das gleiche problem nfs  shift gestartet nach dem ladebalken kamm dan der schwarze bildschirm 

so bei mir lag es daran das ich bei xp service pack 3 nicht installiert hatte 

MfG chiesie


----------



## Wincenty (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab ne 4890 von Powercolor dort hab ich die demo zum laufen gebracht ohne irgendwelche ruckler wieviel fps ich hab weiß ich nicht da ich es nicht kontrolliert habe und werde es auch nicht da ich finde das nfs shift fast der selbe schrott ist wie nfs ps. 

handling ist zwar besser geraten muss aber leider sagen Grid ist noch realistischer als shift - vielleicht wegen dem schadensmodel mit 200 sachen in eine mauer und hab nur ne beule und paar kratzer

ich habe den ccc 9.8 und die treiber sollten eigentlich vom juli oder august sein


----------

